# Newby to Chickens



## sillysu (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone....Do you use heat lamps in winter?
I hear its not necessary??? I bought chickens yesterday... 6-10 weeks old they were kept outdoors as the have adult feathers now and I kept them inside last night (below freezing) Tonight the temp is at 42 and they are outside--today we built the coop and made a pen. I am told at that age they are okay to be outside but I think its a bit chilly still so I put a work light in there with a 100watt light bulb to give them some warmth. I hope its okay


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello sillysu and welcome to the Chicken Forum! If they were already outside when you got them, I wouldn't change anything then. If their feathers are fully in ,they are ready to be outside as long as they have shelter out of the wind and rain. Mine are just at 7 weeks and are fully outside, no heat. We are in the south though with very mild temps.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome! See if you can watch whether they want to be real close to the heat or not. If they are huddled under the bulb, they may need more heat. They are still young.


----------

